# Front page of Daily Star today - Katie and Alex to adopt



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

I was hoping we would be spared the intimate details of Katie Price's marriage, but the Star have put out a story about Alex saying he has a low sperm count due to alleged use of performance enhancing drugs.  They couple are alleged to have said if they dont conceive withn a few months, they will adopt an orphan from Haiti.  This is so sad, laying open their personal lives. They are so misinformed thinking male fertility issues cannot be helped and resolved by a variety of means.  Itis also disappointing as they may be yet another celebrity couple wanting to buy a child from a poorer country, sidestepping bureacracy cause they have money.  To be honest if they had treatment, it could be good publicity for treatment but I doubt other patients would want a media circus invading the clinic.  I wish them luck in getting pregnant.


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, people who have so easily got pregnant and had children (though im not saying Katies havenot been without traumas) do not understand IF... even secondary IF.. they think it is so cut and dry, black and white, I myself am giulty of that... naively i thought ivf would work 1st time as we already had child... wish i knew what i do know, but more importantly i wish there was  more information out there freely available. So sad if its true about alex, but good if it does bring the taboo subject more into daily media and thus giving general public more knowledge on the very sad and somewhat hushed up subject!!..

Unfortunately though, the daily star do make up a lot of stuff... so time will tell.....


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Please gawd don't let that awful woman breed again !  

She's been with this guy 2 minutes. She'll dump him as soon as she gets bored/needs a new handbag etc.

When will these people learn that babies aren't flippen fashion accessories?


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Bellini said:


> She's been with this guy 2 minutes. She'll dump him as soon as she gets bored/needs a new handbag etc.


You forgot to add _"or the headlines dry up and she needs to get back in the spotlight." _

I reckon they've got a couple of years of money making story selling out of their relationship yet. 

To be completely fair to Katie (and, gosh but I dislike her so, so you can only imagine how much it pains me to say this) but she does seem to be a fairly good mum all round. She takes very good care of her eldest boy despite all the challenges his illness/disability poses. A child could proabbly do a lot worse than be adopted by her.

I have a feeling her and Alex's "fertility problems" are going to wind me up a kipper in the months to come though. If they're already talking about it being a possibility before they're even tried... 

C~x


----------

